# Non capisco che fine abbia fatto il mio xfree

## federico

Oggi volevo utilizzare bzflag per giocarci un po', faccio per lanciarlo e mi da un errore su una libGL.so.1 se ricordo bene...

Lo riemergo e mi emerge il gioco senza la parte grafica ma solo con la parte server... (non ci sono USE utili da settare)

Smanetta smanetta mi accorgo di non avere pou' xfree ma di avere xorg, quantomeno non capisco cosa ho, se emergo -C xorg non mi va piu' nulla e xfree non posso unemergerlo perche' non esiste + nel mio albero di portage...

Ma che diamine e' successo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT:

Ho emerso -C xorg, riemeso bzflag che ha messo xorg come dipendenza, ora ottengo 

```

[100%] blackman@altair ~ $ bzflag 

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Can't create window.  Exiting.

[100%] blackman@altair ~ $ 

```

... e tuttavia continuo a non capire chi ha ucciso il mio povero xfree...

----------

## =DvD=

 *federico wrote:*   

> ... e tuttavia continuo a non capire chi ha ucciso il mio povero xfree...

 

Scusa ma non resisto: L'ha ucciso la licenza nuova!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta un

```
# qpkg -I | grep xfree

# qpkg -I | grep xorg
```

----------

## fabius

Xfree è stato eliminato dal 01/01/2005. Per quanto riguarda l'errore, penso che devi rinominare il file di conf di Xfree in quello per Xorg (xorg.conf).

----------

## federico

Xorg maledetto, nessuno gli ha chiesto di entrare nella mia vita ma ha deciso di farlo lo stesso e il risultato e' che ora sono senza X,  che il comando stattx mi avvia qualcosa, un quadrato 2x2 in mezzo allo schermo e che mi chioda il computer...

Lo sapevo che era meglio non lasciare una cosa funzionante che conoscevo a memoria e che usavo da anni per uno che mi inchioda il pc   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Torno di la a vedere se riesco a risolvere qualcosa...

----------

## GhePeU

si sapeva da mesi che xfree sarebbe stato eliminato... potevi cambiare prima  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> si sapeva da mesi che xfree sarebbe stato eliminato... potevi cambiare prima  

 

Assieme a quello della licenza nuova, questo e' un altro post che non mi aiuta affatto. Il resto dei commenti su cosa ne penso di questa politica la lascio per quando e se otterro' ancora un sistema funzionante, per non disperdere il senso del topic.

----------

## GhePeU

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *GhePeU wrote:*   si sapeva da mesi che xfree sarebbe stato eliminato... potevi cambiare prima   
> 
> Assieme a quello della licenza nuova, questo e' un altro post che non mi aiuta affatto. Il resto dei commenti su cosa ne penso di questa politica la lascio per quando e se otterro' ancora un sistema funzionante, per non disperdere il senso del topic.

 

visto che qualche decina di migliaia, se non di più, di utenti linux usa xorg da mesi senza tutti sti problemi, se fossi in te penserei che il problema non sta in xorg ma in quello che si trova tra monitor e sedia...

detto questo, non ho ancora capito perchè hai aperto il thread... vuoi sfogarti? bene, allora scrivi [SFOGO] e la gente si terrà a distanza

se invece stai cercando aiuto o consigli, magari specificare che versioni stai usando, che use-flag hai attivato, che hardware hai, potrebbe essere più utile che continuare a polemizzare sul perfido xorg che scassa il tuo pc

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Assieme a quello della licenza nuova, questo e' un altro post che non mi aiuta affatto. 

 

Hai provato a rinominare il file XF86Config in xorg.conf?

hai dato opengl-update xorg-x11?

Hai guardato i log di X?

Nel caso pessimo puoi sempre prenderti il vecchio ebuild dal CVS e metterlo in overlay

----------

## federico

Vorrei sapere se a qualcuno in questo forum il passaggio da xfree a xorg ha causato l'hangup della macchina come sta accadendo a me, e se ha scoperto che cosa causava la cosa. Non ho molto debug visto che non riesco ad ottenerlo, ma se qualcuno ha avuto questo problema sicuramente se ne ricordera'.

Vorrei sapere se a qualcuno capita con xfree + xfce4 che avviando una sessione X sotto utente e uscendo correttamente, e passando poi su X e provando a lanciare xfce4 anche da li si blocchi l'esecuzione del comando con un errore del tipo "X e' gia' avviato". [Non penso che si capisca questa frase, il senso e' 1) avvio xfce da utente 2) esco 3) passo a root e avvio xfce da root 4) mi da errore dicendo che sono gia' sotto X]

Inoltre non ho capito se xfs e' previsto che non ci sia piu' o se l'ho ucciso in qualche modo visto.

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Hai provato a rinominare il file XF86Config in xorg.conf?

 

Si ho provato ma non ho ottenuto molto, ho deciso quindi di iniziare a riconfigurarlo ex-novo, sto affrontando adesso il synaptic (ammesso e non concesso che coi miei driver alps malefici funzioni  :Smile:  ) per poi capire come mai e' cosi' pesante l'avvio (avvio X lanciando il comando da un pc remoto per ottenere un debug anche nel caso si inchiodasse la macchina)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hai dato opengl-update xorg-x11?
> 
> 

 

Adesso si, non mi ricordavo di questo comando

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai guardato i log di X?
> 
> 

 

Si, l'unico modo per iniziare a capire che cosa stesse accadendo e' stato monitorare i log su un secondo pc  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Inoltre non ho capito se xfs e' previsto che non ci sia piu' o se l'ho ucciso in qualche modo visto.

 

Si e' previso.

E no, non ho avuto hangup.

----------

## federico

Sto notando che nelle USE di xorg c'e' "font-server", e' l'equivalente di xfs ? Ho queste USE attive, e' opportuno abilitarne altre?  

```

-3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts -type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 0 kB

```

Inoltre per attivare il DRI, oltre che il gruppo dri e i moduli glx e dri da attivare, c'e' qualcosa di particolare da tenere in conto?

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Sto notando che nelle USE di xorg c'e' "font-server", e' l'equivalente di xfs ? Ho queste USE attive, e' opportuno abilitarne altre?  
> 
> 

 

con euse si legge la descrizione della use font-server: "Build XFS, the X Font Server", poi vedi un pó tu  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> con euse si legge la descrizione della use font-server: "Build XFS, the X Font Server", poi vedi un pó tu 

 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.901  (-3dfx) (-3dnow) +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal (-mmx) +nls +opengl +pam -sdk (-sse) -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 43,373 kB 

Io non ho quella flag attiva e va *tutto* benissimo. 

Quindi non capisco a che serva....

----------

## Neomubumba

Troppo divertente!!! Hanno proprio eliminato dal portage xfree.... solo ora me ne sono accorto (è da mesi che sono passato a xorg e ormai non ci pensavo più a xfree....)

----------

## federico

Questo errore a cosa potrebbe essere dovuto ? Il risultato e' che la prima volta che avvio X il pc si blocca inesorabilmente, posso avviare X sul mio pc da una macchina remota, killarlo, riavviarlo ed entrare su X. La prima volta mi da un errore sull'agp, la seconda sul dri ma X si avvia.

```

(EE) I810(0): I830 Dma Initialization Failed

(EE) I810(0): [drm] Failed to initialized agp heap manager

```

```

(EE) I810(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

```

----------

## federico

Ho risolto il problema sopraccitato passando il mio driver da i810 a i915, essenzialmente una versione nuova di questo driver presente nel kernel. Se a qualcuno si presentasse un simile problema penso che questa sia la soluzione. Il perche' invece non lo so ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

[OT]piccolino:

ho letto che hai esportato X su un altro computer per poter avere un maggior numero di log: potreste postarmi i comandi che devo dare per fare una cosa del genere? grazie mille!

posto qui x consecuzio logica con quanto citato sopra. o forse sbaglio? 

ciao!

----------

## federico

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ho letto che hai esportato X su un altro computer per poter avere un maggior numero di log: potreste postarmi i comandi che devo dare per fare una cosa del genere?

 

Ho fatto cosi', ho avviato il mio pc, poi da un pc remoto mi ci sono connesso via ssh e  nella sessione ssh da remoto ho dato il comando startx. In questo modo X si avvia sul mio portatile ma la sessione di log e controllo rimane anche sulla macchina remota che lo ha lanciato. Utile se quando lanci X si inchioda la tastiera e sei stufo di spegnere brutalmente la macchina ^_^

----------

## stuart

ehm, scusate

sono arrivato in ritardo

nel portatile ho ancora xfree

ma facendo un bel sync ieri me l'ha cancellato dal portage

se dò:

qpkg -I | grep xfree 

non mi restituisce niente...........

se emergo xorg visto che xfree non ce l'ho più xfree non me lo disinstalla o sbaglio?

e allora come lo unmergo? 

e come faccio a farglia capire di usare xorg....

p.s. non sapevo che veniva cancellato completamente, pensavo si lasciasse libertà di scelta

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a vedere che dice con

```
# emerge -C xfree
```

----------

## stuart

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a vedere che dice con
> 
> ```
> # emerge -C xfree
> ```
> ...

 

già fatto   :Crying or Very sad: 

non c'è più    :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

Ma forse mi sono perso qualcosa.

Ma via ha sommerso xfree d'ufficio? Oppure in seguito a un emerge senza aver fatto il --pretend prima?

----------

## stuart

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ma forse mi sono perso qualcosa.
> 
> Ma via ha sommerso xfree d'ufficio? Oppure in seguito a un emerge senza aver fatto il --pretend prima?

 

guarda, io ora l'ho installato

di solito il portatile lo aggiorno una volta al mese o giù di lì

un mese fà c'era e me lo ha tenuto senza installarmi xorg e senza dirmi muoviti che all'inizio dell'anno lo togliamo

ora non c'è più

magari se metto xorg tutto ok ma xfree che fine fà?

non ho nulla contro xorg ma per quello che mi serve xfree andava più che bene

----------

## randomaze

 *stuart wrote:*   

> guarda, io ora l'ho installato
> 
> di solito il portatile lo aggiorno una volta al mese o giù di lì
> 
> un mese fà c'era e me lo ha tenuto senza installarmi xorg e senza dirmi muoviti che all'inizio dell'anno lo togliamo

 

Infatti la notizia era nella GWN.

Comunque.... se proprio lo vuoi tenere, prendi l'ebuild dal CVS e lo metti in overlay.... e fai anche un quickpkg di quello che hai attualmente installato.

----------

## stuart

no non no

scusa randomaze ma non mi sono fatto capire

per tenerlo ok, ma la domanda è:

se installo xorg xfree me lo disinstalla ancora anche se non è nel portage?

se non me lo disinstalla che faccio   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

ho un sistema perfettamente funzionante e configurato da febbraio sul portatile, sputtanarlo per una cacchiata del genere fà molto molto male

----------

## randomaze

 *stuart wrote:*   

> se installo xorg xfree me lo disinstalla ancora anche se non è nel portage?

 

Mah, credo che devi disinstallarlo tu manualmente.

In ogni caso il salvataggio dell'ebuild e il quickpkg lo farei, se hai cosí tanta paura del nuovo  :Wink: 

----------

## GhePeU

certo che lo disinstalla, ogni volte che installi un programma l'ebuild e tutti i dati necessari (compresa la lista dei file) vengono copiati in /var/db/pkg/categoria/nome-programma/*

----------

## stuart

l'ha disinstallato correttamente e correttamente ha eseguito l'upgrade

però non mi è stato possibile eseguire quickpkg xfree

e poi ho passato il pomeriggio ad installare fonts   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

